# OT: "Verschlüsselung" für auf Papier geschriebenes

## slick

Ich möchte handschriftliche Notizen (so richtig auf Papier, so mit Stift und so  :Wink:  ) vor dem zufälligen lesen schützen (z.B. Notizblock geht irgendwo verloren) und denke über eine Art Verschlüsselung nach. Im Prinzip geht es nicht um eine starke Verschlüsselung, sondern eher um einen Algorithmus der sich leicht merken und direkt beim schreiben anwenden läßt. Das Ergebnis sollte für den Unwissenden einfach unsinnig aussehen. Im Prinzip sowas wie ROT13, nur hat der den Nachteil er ist zu bekannt und man müßte erst die Tabelle auswendig lernen. Der Originaltext sind Text und Zahlen. 

Hat einer von euch eine gute Idee? Irgendwie bin ich aber anscheinend zu blöd die richtigen Keywords für Google zu finden. Alle wollen immer nur Bytes verschlüsseln ...  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Ist vermutlich relativ schwer, so ganz ohne Geheimalphabet und Dechiffriertabelle. Was evtl. praktikabel sein könnte: im Buch „Geheime Botschaften“ von Simon Singh (sehr zu empfehlen, unter anderem auch RSA etc. erklärt) ist die „Zaunlattenmethode“ erwähnt. Beispiel:

```
Naht ihr euch wieder, schwankende Gestalten

↓

N h   h   u h w e e , s h a k n e G s a t n 

 a t i r e c   i d r   c w n e d   e t l e 

↓

N h  h  u h  w e e ,  s h a k n e  G s a t n  a t  i r  e c  i d r  c w n e d  e t l e 

↓

Nh h uh wee, shakne Gsatn at ir ec idr cwned etle 

```

Ist relativ leicht zu schreiben und zu entschlüsseln, man muss halt die Anzahl Wörter pro Zeile „ausmachen“. Oder gleich in zwei Zeilen schreiben. Checkt auch keiner auf Anhieb. Sollte insgesamt für den unbedarften Teilnehmer relativ verwirrend aussehen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Du könntest auch immer willkürliche Buchstaben dazwischen streuen.

Die Frage ist, wielange die Verschlüsselung halten soll?

Jeder Algorithmus, den du on the fly aufschreiben kannst, wird auch geknackt werden können. 

Wenn es nur darum geht, dass dir jemand über die Schulter schaut, dann streue nach einem bestimmten Schema Buchstaben rein, aber das ist natürlich schnell geknackt...

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ich denke auch, dass Verschlüsselungen die man als Normalo on the fly anwenden kann auch von etwas versierteren Leuten wieder on the fly entschlüsselt werden können. 

Von daher rentiert es sich m.E. nicht eine vermeintlich sichere Verschlüsselung zu entwerfen oder zu verwenden. Wirklich sicher geht nicht für handschriftliches, je komplexer der Algorithmus desto umständlicher für den regelmäßigen Gebrauch. Ich empfehle für den leicht erlern- und nutzbaren Schutz vor neugierigen Nachbarblicken Stenographie. Wer kann das heute schon noch (vor allem in der IT-Branche)? Vorteil: schreiben geht mit etwas Übung schneller als in lateinischer Schrift; Nachteil: es soll angeblich noch Leute geben, die das lesen können  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

@forrestfunk81

Dann kann er seine Notizen ja gleich in Klingonisch schreiben, das versteht mit Ausnahme von ein paar Trekis vermutlich auch keine Sau.   :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich möchte handschriftliche Notizen […] vor dem zufälligen lesen schützen

 

Es muss ja keine quantencomputersichere Verschlüsselung sein ;-)

----------

## bell

Spontan fiel mir ein: Zippen, gpg/base64 verschlüsseln und ausdrucken.

Aber da Du dies im Kopf durchführen willst, musst Du dort wohl noch etwas Zusatzsoftware emergen.  :Wink: 

----------

## ixo

Hallo, ein paar Gedanken dazu.

Du kannst keinen "Algorithmus" verwenden, bei dem die Erzeugung eines Zeichens vom vorherigen Ergebnis abhängt (was eigentlich sinnvoll ist), da dann "Rechenfehler" die Entschlüsselung sehr spaßig machen würden.

Es sollte daher eine (mehr oder weniger) eins-zu-eins Umsetzung sein. Hierbei ist es für den "Über-die-Schulter-Seher" massiv schwieriger, wenn er die Zeichen nicht kennt und daher nicht zuordnen kann (außer er knippst das Zeug ab).

Aus diesem Grund dachte ich zuerst an Sütterlin - Kurzschrift ist natürlich eher besser. Außer - wie schon erwähnt wurde - derjenige Welcher kann das zufällig. (Sütterlin ist recht einfach zu erlernen, sieht aber auch recht seltsam aus.)

http://www.diaware.de/html/schrift.html

Oder Du erfindest was eigenes.

Grüße, ixo

----------

